# wohin möchtet ihr?



## Violeta834

Hola.. bueno apenas estoy aprendiendo alemán. 
Me gustaría saber qué traducción tiene esta expresión en español.

¿Por qué no encuentro una traducción para möchtet? (mögen) Mejor dicho no le encuentro sentido a la pregunta.

Ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## Arrius

¿Adónde quereis ir?/ Adónde vais?  _möchtet _subjuntivo pasado de mögen.


----------



## Violeta834

Danke schön!!


----------



## elroy

Mejor: _¿Adónde os gustaría ir?_

_¿Adónde queréis ir?_ sería más bien _Wohin wollt Ihr?_
_¿Adónde vais?_ sería _Wohin geht Ihr?_

Violeta, creo que la causa de tu confusión es la ausencia de un infinitivo.  En alemán, es común usar los verbos modales sin infinitivo cuando el significado está claro.  En ese caso, se sobreentiende que el infinitivo es _gehen_.

_Wohin möchtet Ihr?_ = _Wohin möchtet Ihr gehen?_


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Violeta834:

Supongo que tu problema está sobre todo en que te falta un infinitivo después de 'mögen'.

En alemán podemos utilizar los verbos auxiliares 'wollen' (='querer'), 'mögen' (='querer'), müssen' (='tener que, deber') sin infinitivo (y quizás otros como 'können' - pero no estoy segura). En general es un verbo de movimiento el que es sobreentendido después, pero me parece que es también posible con el verbo 'hacer' - 'machen/tun' o quizás otros verbos.

Unos ejemplos: 
'Wo willst du hin' dicho a alguien que parece querer irse. 
'¿Adónde quieres ir(te)?'
'Was willst du da?' = 'Was willst du da tun/machen?' ¿Qué quieres hacer allí / en ese lugar? 
Wir müssen jetzt weg! = Wir müssen jetzt weggehen! - Tenemos que irnos. 
Musst du schon heim? = Musst du schon heimgehen /-fahren? - ¿Ya tienes que volver? 
También: 'Was magst du?' Aquí lo que es sobreentendido es 'essen' = 'comer' si estamos en un restaurante, un café etc. - o 'machen' si estamos discutiendo de lo que queremos hacer.

Pienso que no es posible con todos los pronombres interrogativos (algo como 'Warum musst du?' necesita un contexto mientras que 'wohin möchtet ihr?' - aun sin contexto - es muy claro para mí) y tampoco con todos los verbos. A ver si alguien puede darte reglas claras.

Saludos.


----------



## irantzu

Es eso que ya te dijeron.
La pregunta es "Wohin möchtet ihr (gehen)?".

Tal como "Wo" pregunta por la ubicación de algo, "Wohin" indica movimiento, que se va hacia a alguna parte ("woher" por otro lado indica que se viene de alguna parte).

Así queda "Wohin möchtet ihr?" = "¿Adónde les gustaría ir (a ustedes)?"


----------

